# UNC to remote computer



## appatight (Sep 19, 2007)

I was curious to know if there is anyway possible to UNC to a remote computer without them actually being networked. I have my Dell at home that I have a lot of files on and sometime I need to copy some of them on to my laptop remotely and vise versa. So is there a way I can UNC to that computer. Another thing is that is my home computer is behind a router. I'm able to configure my router to allow remote desktop sessions to my home computer using XPs remote desktop. Is anyway that this can happen if so your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

UNC? What's that?


----------



## appatight (Sep 19, 2007)

oh wow...ok UNC is universial naming convention. This allows you to access different drives on a remote computer. If you network 2 computers together and type \\servername\drive letter$\ this will access the respective drive. You can do it by computer name and ip address. Example if I have a computer on the network with computer name thisisatest2007 with ip address 192.168.0.1 and I need access to the C: drive I can go to run and type \\thisisatest2007\c$\ or \\192.168.0.1\c$\ I can gain access to the C: drive and then I can copy or move file into the C: drive remotely. I just need to know if it's possible to do without them being totally networked together. And if possible lead me in the right direction.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, couldn't see where that was coming from in that context. :smile:

You need a VPN if you're going to do this over the Internet. You SURE don't want to enable file/print sharing directly over the Internet, that's a security hole a mile wide!


----------

